# So... this was the last day of on the trail for the ML..at least with me as owner..



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

This week I talked with Misha (a friend of mine, and recently of Warp) and he dediced to buy my Viento. He'll buy everything but the fork (he'll put a 55 on it, it will look good). Because my Marzocchi doesn't work, I was using the Revelation and the front wheel of the Viento. Now that I don't have the Viento, I won't have the front wheel, hence, no ML.

Also, today I also sold my brakes, rear deraileur and shifters. Commited to new stuff now, and also the chain was done. Well, the price of a chain won't stop me from buying a bike  

I actually woke up late, and caught myself making plans to not riding, I decided to just go and shut up. So, I got to SNT around maybe 10:00 am or probably a bit later. It was a very cloudy, wet, day. I started riding, I didn't planned to do a long loop, but just ride a bit. I went to the small loop, where I meet a guy that had just bought his bike on thursday and wasn't riding with a helmet and didn't had much idea on riding. I decided to help him, so I gave him some pointers, and we started riding that loop. We wen't pretty slow. His back brake was too loose, so we stopped to fix it when Tacubaya and 545 were climbing up. 

After some hellos and goodbyes, we continued our way. We got to the trailhead, and then I went to remove the brakes and stuff and, now, my ML is without front wheels, chain (it just was on it's last days), brakes and rear deraileur. 

Well, I didn't took many pics... well, I didn't take any pics except of the trailhead... Nothing intresting......


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

You sold the MotoLite? What did you get?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> You sold the MotoLite? What did you get?


Oh... a Turbo..


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Oh... a Turbo..


:lol:

be good, rzoz!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Okay..... a Knolly Endorphin


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Okay..... a Knolly Endorphin


Good boy! :thumbsup:

BTW, have you any victims....errr... customers for your frame yet? or is it looking like a slow sale?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Sounds much better than being at home with a flu and a bike in pieces.

I took the Pike off to service it and haven't been able to put the thing together.

Good to know you rode.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Good boy! :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW, have you any victims....errr... customers for your frame yet? or is it looking like a slow sale?


I have some people intrested, but it seems they don't have the money right away. I don't think it will be a fast sell, but I'm in no hurry.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I have some people intrested, but it seems they don't have the money right away. I don't think it will be a fast sell, but I'm in no hurry.


I will give you $100 pesos for it, right now!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> I will give you $100 pesos for it, right now!


Nah, he can get 500bucks in the purchase of a new Titus... :ihih:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Could you turn in a Turbo for a 500 dls discount?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Could you turn in a Turbo for a 500 dls discount?


I guess that one would give you like 300... Write and ask Titus, but any other non-Titus bike gives you a 300 discount. There may be limitations... But for example, 545 could turn his old Rincon into 300 bucks towards a Titus purchase.

Too bad the SuMo is dead.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ah yes 300 dls, my bad.

Its a pitty that Titus's frames are so ghey..


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> I will give you $100 pesos for it, right now!


Too late, bud!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Its a pitty that Titus's frames are so ghey..


Not for us ghey ones... Hey, those Duncon are so Macho that is scary.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Not for us ghey ones... Hey, those Duncon are so Macho that is scary.


in conclusion, Warp is scared by Machos....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Indeed, have you had a fight with a Tosa Inu or a Cane Corso?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Indeed, have you had a fight with a Tosa Inu or a Cane Corso?


Why?? Just the shot mofo's!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

They will rip your balls off before you get to aim at them.

Ah sorry, you don't have any balls.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ah sorry, you don't have any balls.


See?? I can shoot the mofos!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

They can still chew your crotch...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> I guess that one would give you like 300... Write and ask Titus, but any other non-Titus bike gives you a 300 discount. There may be limitations... But for example, 545 could turn his old Rincon into 300 bucks towards a Titus purchase.
> 
> Too bad the SuMo is dead.


really???'


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> really???'


Yeah, take a look at the titus website.

That would make an EG around 1600... 1300 if you had a Titus and wanted to give it up.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Yeah, take a look at the titus website.
> 
> That would make an EG around 1600... 1300 if you had a Titus and wanted to give it up.


$1695 with any bike and $1495 with a Titus.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> $1695 with any bike and $1495 with a Titus.


If you want the EG, no luck on this. The trade in is only for RX and ML....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> If you want the EG, no luck on this. The trade in is only for RX and ML....


"That's right for a limited time only you can save as much as $500 on the purchase of any Titus Aluminum Racer X or Motolite. All you need to do is trade-in your old Titus or any mountain bike frame and as your reward you'll be able to purchase a brand new frame at $1495 or $1695 vs. the suggested retail of $1995."

I didn't specify frame.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> "That's right for a limited time only you can save as much as $500 on the purchase of any Titus Aluminum Racer X or Motolite. All you need to do is trade-in your old Titus or any mountain bike frame and as your reward you'll be able to purchase a brand new frame at $1495 or $1695 vs. the suggested retail of $1995."
> 
> I didn't specify frame.


ohh well
motolite is gay and rx ghayer (no offense roberto :lol:  )


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Any Titus is ghey.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> ohh well
> motolite is gay and rx ghayer (no offense roberto :lol:  )


Lol. not ghayer than an Iron Horse... now we understand the lycras pirates and your fixation for them....


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Any Titus is ghey.


A bike is not ghey just because it is beyond your budget !!!. Just kidding !!!:
Roberto, congratulations on your new bike. An endorphin is a great choice.

Cheers,

Fidel.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

vizcaino said:


> A bike is not ghey just because it is beyond your budget !!!. Just kidding !!!:
> Roberto, congratulations on your new bike. An endorphin is a great choice.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


I could buy a Titus if I wanted too... I have tha cash bro.

Nevertheless, it would be a very ghay thing to do.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> I could buy a Titus if I wanted too... I have tha cash bro.
> 
> Nevertheless, it would be a very ghay thing to do.


You mean you're a spoiled brat who whines until you get what you want!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I save up money and work


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> You mean you're a spoiled brat who whines until you get what you want!!!


yeah, and he goes and buy a frame named after a dog, of all things...

maybe his next bike will be called 'French Poodle FR'....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> yeah, and he goes and buy a frame named after a dog, of all things...
> 
> maybe his next bike will be called 'French Poodle FR'....


Oh Roberto you are SOOOOOOOOOOOO funny!!!!!!!!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> I save up money and work


translation: i am "codo" as sh1t and offer my services in San Pablo


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> translation: i am "codo" as sh1t and offer my services in San Pablo


Dude don't talk about codos cause you are the king of them.

Just ask Ritopc.

Ritopc: Alan tienes mas barritas?
545: No ya era la ultima..
Ritopc: Que mal, te iba a invitar unos tacos....
545: Aaaaa si tengo una..
Ritopc: Pinche tranza.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> translation: i am "codo" as sh1t and offer my services in San Pablo


:lol: :lol:



Tacubaya said:


> Dude don't talk about codos cause you are the king of them.
> 
> Just ask Ritopc.
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO!!!

Yeah, I can still remember the guy denying to have any bars left while having crumbles around his mouth and still chewing some.... and then half hour later, still chewing some more bars... Inche ojete!!!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> ROTFLMAO!!!
> 
> Yeah, I can still remember the guy denying to have any bars left while having crumbles around his mouth and still chewing some.... and then half hour later, still chewing some more bars... Inche ojete!!!


Hhahahahahah i honestly can say that the second bar was found at the bottom of my bag when we were at the top of the climb

besides thats not being "codo", thats being "no compartido" ha


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hhahahahahah i honestly can say that the second bar was found at the bottom of my bag when we were at the top of the climb


The word "honestly" makes no sense coming from you!!! You shameless stinchy guy.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> The word "honestly" makes no sense coming from you!!! You shameless stinchy guy.


:lol:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

:skep:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> :skep:


I can't guess if that one is Cepillin or Eric Bana with a bad hangover...

At any rate, it should came from your "pirates in spandex" file folder.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

https://dave.alleyes-gaming.org/kevin/*****.jpg


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

have you seen what you have done to my wonderfull thread? You've just hijacked it, and in the process funded MMM, Inc. (Mexican Mafiosos and Mobsters)...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

I had a laugh reading all that crap between themselves... please let them go on roberto


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

triphop said:


> I had a laugh reading all that crap between themselves... please let them go on roberto


I was just saying that they just founded the "MMM, Inc."... anyway...


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I could buy a Titus if I wanted too... I have tha cash bro.
> 
> Nevertheless, it would be a very ghay thing to do.


Yeah, I believe you. That´s why you always buy high end bikes with top components !!!!!. Expensive bikes and top components are so ghay for people who cannot afford them !!!. You must learn to respect the choices of people who can pay and have what they want.

Respectfully,

Fidel.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Yeah, I believe you. That´s why you always buy top-end bikes with top components !!!!!.
> You must learn to respect the choices of people who can pay and have what they want.
> 
> Respectfully,
> ...


Hey Fidel!!

How's the Racer X doing?
Any long term review now you have a few months on it?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

vizcaino said:


> Yeah, I believe you. That´s why you always buy high end bikes with top components !!!!!. Expensive bikes and top components are so ghay for people who cannot afford them !!!. You must learn to respect the choices of people who can pay and have what they want.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Fidel.


Man, we are joking around..... we always do. But whatever :skep: :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

BTW Warp, I turned 18 this morning :ihih: :ihih: :ihih:


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Warp,

Para ser sincero, no ha habido mucha oportunidad este año de rodar la racer X. Me he estado preparando para un par de Duatlones y he divido más mi tiempo entre la ruta y la carrera a pie. Pero si puedo decirte, con lo que he rodado, que es una gran bici y que no tengo quejas. Impecablemente construida, gran atención al detalle y un gran desempeño en la montaña. Probablemente, y para mi gusto, esta y la Yeti AS-R SL se han las mejores bicis para mis necesidades. Y solo un poquito debajo de estas pondría a la Spider que también es grandiosa pero tiene un desempeño diferente.

Espero pronto poder ponerles unas fotos de un cerro que está atrás de la casa y que me queda muy bien para salir los fines de semana que estoy en Guanajuato. 

Saludos.

Fidel.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

vizcaino said:


> Warp,
> 
> Para ser sincero, no ha habido mucha oportunidad este año de rodar la racer X. Me he estado preparando para un par de Duatlones y he divido más mi tiempo entre la ruta y la carrera a pie.
> Saludos.
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+

Fidel , muy bien que le estés dando a la carrera a pie , que tal eh ? eso si es duro , poco no ?

Se graduó mi hija de la Uni y le cambié su mtb , quería una Trek o una Specialized , y que crees que le compré , una Titus Racer X , a un super precio con HS .

Por cierto mi hija se va a Inglaterra el mes que entra y la voy a ir a dejar (buen pretexto ja ja ja ) vamos a ingla un rato para recordar viejos tiempos , bueno los tuyos no tan viejos , si puedes ir , podemos ir un rato a ver el tour de france en las etapas de montaña .

Voy a estar en Londres y Colchester por razones familiares (3 /4 días ) y luego en Bath por razones musicales (2 días ) y luego libre como el viento .

Orale , anímate .

estamos en contacto.

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> BTW Warp, I turned 18 this morning :ihih: :ihih: :ihih:


Bah... that's a turn off....

CONGRATS; though!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Warp,
> 
> Para ser sincero, no ha habido mucha oportunidad este año de rodar la racer X. Me he estado preparando para un par de Duatlones y he divido más mi tiempo entre la ruta y la carrera a pie. Pero si puedo decirte, con lo que he rodado, que es una gran bici y que no tengo quejas. Impecablemente construida, gran atención al detalle y un gran desempeño en la montaña. Probablemente, y para mi gusto, esta y la Yeti AS-R SL se han las mejores bicis para mis necesidades. Y solo un poquito debajo de estas pondría a la Spider que también es grandiosa pero tiene un desempeño diferente.
> 
> ...


Gracias, Fidel!!

Los mejores deseos para esos Duatlones!!!

Para ser sincero, mis respetos... Correr es algo que nadamas no se me da. Ni al baño...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> BTW Warp, I turned 18 this morning :ihih: :ihih: :ihih:


congrats, kid-o! :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> congrats, kid-o! :thumbsup:


He's no longer a kid-o... next time we'll know he'll be having gray hairs (if any)...

j/k congrats!


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Luis,

Muchas gracias por tu invitación. Suena muy interesante, sobre todo lo de ir al tour de Francia. Ver subir en Alpe d´Huez debe ser impresionante. Más tarde te llamo para echar una platicada al respecto.

Un abrazo.

Fidel.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Estimado Warp,

Muchas gracias por tus deseos. La verdad es que eso de la corrida (a pie) es mucho más duro que montar en la bici. Es extenuante para los gemelos pero conforme pasa el tiempo te acostumbras, es como todo. Por cierto, están todos invitados a un duatlón el 10 de agosto de este año. Serán 5 kms corriendo, 30 en bici y cerraremos con 5 corriendo. Quién se apunta ?. Les aviso con tiempo para que se vayan preparando.

Saludos.

Fidel.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Luis,
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu invitación. Suena muy interesante, sobre todo lo de ir al tour de Francia. Ver subir en Alpe d´Huez debe ser impresionante.
> Fidel.


... pus ya llevate la bici!!

se hacen in Tour por el Tourmalet, Ventoux y el Alpe D'Huez y nos platican como son esas cumbres inmortales, para un simple mortal como nosotros.

10 de Agosto?? donde es?? Suena realizable... no como para competir, pero como reto personal, me late.

Aunque... lo mas que he corrido son como 8km, no el mismo dia que andar 30km en bici y eso fue cuando tenia como 24años.

Pero bueno... en tres meses, suena dificil pero relizable.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

congrats Tacu, don´t get too waisted on the weekend


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Estimado Warp,

Anímate, no creas que ando tan bien. Ahí la llevo y también lo hago más por deporte que por competir. El evento es:

Duatlón Ciudad de México JumexSport 2008
Fecha: 10 de agosto del 2008
Ciudad: México, Distrito Federal
Lugar: Calle Carolina, entre la Plaza de Toros México y Estadio Azul
Salida: 7:00 a.m.
Cupo: 800 Atletas

Centros de inscripción:
Del 11 de junio al 04 de agosto. 
- Ciclo Boutique Segura: Av. Division del norte 3241 Loc C -esq. con Calzada de Tallpan-, Col. La Candelaria, Tel: 1674-4216, lunes a viernes de 10:00 a 7:00 y sabados de 10:00 a 5:00
- "Zona de trancision": Av. Cuauhtemoc 849 - entre Concepcion Beistegui y Torres Aladid-, Col. Narvarte Pte., Tel: 5543-2063, lunes a viernes de 10:00 a 7:00 y sabados de 10:00 a 5:00
- Golden Shoe: Tacuba 46 local C26, Plaza Tacuba -saliendo del metro Allende-,Centro, 55127992, lunes a sabado de 10:00 a.m. a 8:00 p.m.
- Helen Sport: Donceles 87 esq. Brasil, local 210, segundo piso, 5512-6362, lunes a viernes de 9:00 a 6:00 y sábados de 9:00 a 4:00.
- De todo para correr: Plaza Río Churubusco 775 local P12, lunes a sabado de 10:00 a 19:00 hrs. Tel: 5648-9859
- Bosque de Tlalpan: Cabaña de la Asociación de lunes a sabado de 6:30 a 13:00 hrs. 5666-5028
- Marketing and Race: Mexicali 80 entre Tamaulipas y Ensenada, Col. Hipódromo Condesa. Lunes a viernes de 9:00 a 18:00 hrs. Tel. 5553-2127, 5256-2110
- Ávila Sport: Patriotismo No. 75-201, Col. Escandón, Lunes a viernes de 9:00 a 18:00 hrs, Tel. 5271-6450
- Pista de corredores El Sope: 2ª Sección del Bosque de Chapultepec, de 7:00 a 10:30 hrs

Un abrazo.

Fidel.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> congrats Tacu, don´t get too waisted on the weekend


And remember... don't mind the soreness, no matter where you are sore when you awake!

It means you probably had a great time even if you can't remember about it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Estimado Warp,
> 
> Anímate, no creas que ando tan bien. Ahí la llevo y también lo hago más por deporte que por competir. El evento es:
> 
> ...


Gracias Fidel!!!


----------

